# AFX Giant Raceway Layout Sheet



## jetski (Feb 25, 2007)

Would anyone possibly have a layout sheet for the AFX Giant Raceway. I am looking for the new version of this set. 
Thanks


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

http://afxracing.com/downloadable/20/Instructs-Giant-70289-1-2.pdf


----------



## jetski (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

No problem! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

